# How to run propane gas lines?



## ForestCoCabin (Mar 22, 2006)

How do you rig the gas supply at your place?

I just acquired a box of old Humphrey gaslight parts and I noticed that the supply tube to one old light is Â¼â OD. From what Iâve seen and read in the current owners guide is that you should use 3/8â tube. 
The reason I ask is that on our current setup of five lights, a gas stove & oven and a Servel 600 fridge, the last light on the run doesnât bur n like it should. The light output is low and the mantle doesnât fully light. I have checked for obstructions and found nothing. I tried it alone and with all the other stuff turned on and itâs always the same. Our setup has a Â½â mainline and 3/8â branches to all the light fixtures. I was wondering if I should try smaller supply line toward the end of the run or maybe I have an orafice problem (donât say it) with the light. Why would someone use Â¼â to feed an old Humphrey light? Does it have to do with the number of lights in the system or the distance from the propane tank?
Also I have a few Humphrey mystery parts that Iâd like to identify.
Anyone have a model numbers list for the older Humphrey lights? Do you know of any collectors that would have more info? I think the new ones donât hold a candle to the old models.

Thanks


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

http://www.regoproducts.com/PDFs/LP-Gas_Servicemans_Manual.pdf 

This link should get you to this manual. 

What you want to do is find the part about proper gas line sizing for your application. L.p. Gas has to be delivered to the appliances in a volume suitable for the situation. Pressure is important but volume is just as important. It will explain both single and dual regulator use. Figure out what you have and go from there. 

Improper gas line sizing can cause you alot of problems down the road. It won't hurt to oversize your lines to give you room for additional lights or other appliances. 

Hope this helps.

I just realized your in a northern climate. When your undergound line from the tank to the hose gets cold, the pressure will drop, so take that into account.


----------



## ForestCoCabin (Mar 22, 2006)

I knew you guys would come thru.
No underground line here, just a 100# tank against the building a small regulator and copper tube up and in thru the soffit. Thanks for the link.
I will do some studying.


----------

